# SEO Specialists?



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has worked with, and can recommend, a search engine optimization specialist. Doing a google search brings up TONS of results, and while the obvious pick would be one of the top 5 (that's the best example of their work right there) I want to make sure I'm working with a company that uses "legal" methods so I don't get blacklisted. We designed a niche website that I feel will be fairly easy to place on google, but we'd like a specialist to come in and really do it the right way.


----------



## Tamashii (May 7, 2010)

how much are you willing to spend?


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

One of the best known is OneUpWeb. I worked for them back in the day, and they know what they're doing and they are firmly white hat. 

They aren't cheap though.


----------



## Bazadwalker (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing to watch out for is SEO folk that say "I can garantee you #1 on google" either on your chosen keyphrase or not. For the following reasons:

1. No SEO expert can "garantee" you no.1 on google with your chosen keyphrases without using blackhat techniques which will eventually get you banned.
2. I can say my website is No.1 by putting the name of my website into the search term, easy. So the words "garantee to get your site to #1" would be true in this aspect. but you want them to come through keyphrases not just by searching for your website name

Also, like any other services get someone to refer you to one as there are alot of people out there who CLAIM to know SEO, but have absolutely no idea and just put keywords into a keywords tag and think thats it (google doesnt take much notice if any of the keywords tag nowadays).

Heres some SEO pointers while your searching:

1. Put your chosen keyphrase into your title tag more than once, but no more than twice. And the second instance of the keyphrase should be put in a short description of the page. "Nice T-Shirts - Great Place to Buy Nice T-Shirts". Your Tag should contain no more than 65 characters but try keeping it to between 30 to 40. Oh and forget about putting your website name in the tag unless its your home page. Although you wouldnt use the phrase "nice t-shirts" as that would get you any hits. You could also add secondary keywords or phrases to the tag also or instead of repeating the main one.
2. Put your chosen keyphrase into your description tag more than once, but no more than three times. Try keep it to under 200 characters and no more than 250 characters.
3. Use your chosen keyphrase in your main content, but dont get spammy. Read your content and if it looks spammy then it most likely is.
4. Internal links to any page throughout your site should also contain keywords, this helps in telling the search engines what the page is about.
5. The URL of your page is also important, try using your keyphrase in the URL's and use hyphens to seperate each word.
6. Get as many links to EACH web page as posible WITHOUT spamming, no-one likes spammers and it wont get you any hits.
7. Register your website with DMOZ web directory, if you can. It human edited so it is harder to get your site on it.
8. Link Farms and Free For All link pages will get you knowhere and linking to them may get you delisted from google.


----------



## myripper (Sep 14, 2010)

You have to worry about Black Hat SEO. If you get caught doing it, you get a serious spanking from Google or Yahoo.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Who does your website? SEO needs building in, as Barry explained, it's not an afterthought.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If you do your own website, just build your Keywords in the Meta Tags within your Header section.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Google ignores metatags, they keywords need liberally scattering throughout your site. see Barry above.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You need to provide more info. 

If you are only web based you are pretty much screwed. How many tshirt places can the web serve up? good luck

If you have a physical store then you can move to the top by using a combination of your address and services and register with the search engines and their local results. 

Right now all of the search co's service up, in this order, paid links, local links, everyone else. You want to get into the top 5 on the locals and your customers will find you without any cost to you. 

Now, back to the web only. Take a look at alexa.com and see where you fall there. Moving up with them will help you out.


----------



## buzzbox (Oct 24, 2007)

I am an seo specialist, how can I help you?


----------



## chrismaddox3d (Oct 20, 2010)

Just follow the googles rules,
I am using there free Search Engine Optimization Starter Guide from there site,
If you follow it and i have used lynda.com 
SEO videos its a good start, I have moved my site up to first 5 pages on certain items i sale at least,stringing the correct words from products i sale,


----------



## Ingenuitee (Oct 19, 2010)

If you use Wordpress blog platform to build your site, you can install All In One SEO pack plugin to boost your SEO ranking.


----------



## m00ndoggy (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi guys. Just wanted to drop a line or two. I am doing SEO for some time now and i am using what are you calling "black hat seo" . One mistake people make, is that they confuse black hat seo with hacking. 

Black hat seo is white hat seo on steroids. So, instead of writing 3 articles in a day and posting them to articles directories manually , you post 30 articles in a day using automated tools.Instead of having article writers paid to write youtr articles, you have article spinners which "spin" spin your articles, making new unique versions out of the original one, by using synonims.

SEO this days, its not about On Page optimisation (keywords in meta tags, and description of the website) . Its more about Off Page optimization (backlinks from other sites to your site with anchor text) Your website authority is directly proportional wit the PR of the website from where you get your backlink from
I would say the ON Page/ Off Page importance percentage is around 30/70 .

Of course, there are some tehniques and strategies to all this, in order to work. 

Google Penalization is a mith to scare people. Think about this. If i had a beverage company and wanted to outrank Coca Cola website, and get them penalized, wouldnt it be easy for me just to use "black hat" tehniques to get them penalized?!

And for those who think "the top 5 SEO companies in google" don't use blackhat tehniques, i say, they should think again. Every SEO company uses blackhat seo tehqniques to promote websites of their clients. Who would have time to hire writers for articles, spend all day posting 15 backlinks in article directories , creating backlinks on forums, rss feeds, writing blog posts, all manually?! especially when you have maybe 10-20 clients a month?! 
Usually a client wants his website on top of first Google page very quickly. That cannot be done with white hat seo. Go give them a call, ask them how soon will they finish your promotion. You will be amazed.

I personally was hired my a reputable SEO company from Detroit, to do Off Page SEO for their clients. They were oputsourcing.

That been said. Good luck

PS: I am here cuz i recently bought a Texjet Printer. And i will have my website ready soon. It will look like zazzle with all their features , but for resellers . i will offer dropshipping services.

Talk to you guys, soon! peace!


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

Pwear said:


> Just wondering if anyone has worked with, and can recommend, a search engine optimization specialist. Doing a google search brings up TONS of results, and while the obvious pick would be one of the top 5 (that's the best example of their work right there) I want to make sure I'm working with a company that uses "legal" methods so I don't get blacklisted. We designed a niche website that I feel will be fairly easy to place on google, but we'd like a specialist to come in and really do it the right way.


My advice to you is get the knowledge for free on the web. Don't pay for it. Research everything. The first thing you need is a plan. After that the resources are out there and the are free! Anything they offer to do you can do yourself. Get some evaluations and then decide.


----------



## thuskarin (Oct 29, 2010)

Aaron, you can see that this is a hot topic. We all need to be *found* on the web. 

I'd be very wary of hiring someone for this, unless you already understand what they're going to do. Much money is wasted because this is an ever-changing, tough topic, and there are a lot of misinformed people out there, both offering and buying SEO services. 

Someone mentioned doing research, and someone mentioned having inbound links. Good recommendations. To get people to come to your site, you'll need to get in front of the people you are targeting with your shirts. To whom do you sell? Where are they? What do they want to read on the web? Can you get an article (or many *real* articles) there and find other ways to talk directly to your kind of buyer? There are t-shirt recommendation sites; have you tried talking to them to submit your designs for review?

SEO is really tied in to your marketing plan. Do you do marketing and PR? 

Just be careful--SEO has its share of snake-oil salesmen. Good luck!

karin


----------



## buzzbox (Oct 24, 2007)

Is snake-oil green friendly?


----------



## kontrolldkhaos (Nov 18, 2010)

Search Engine Optimization for Dummies. 

Get it online or at your local book store. 
I haven't even read all the way through the book yet and I'm already starting to see results. 
If will be a WHOLE LOT CHEAPER than getting a specialist unless you've already gone that route and you DO need a specialist.

Cheers!


----------



## adrika12 (Oct 28, 2010)

I am expert in all type of link building strategies. I am expert directory submission, forum posting, article submission, social bookmarking, blog commenting, and craigslist ad posting. 
online certification | online black belt certification


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

i have been trying to do SEO myself for a while now. It seems that back links from pages that rank 5 or Higher on Google are great. Problem I have is finding sites, blogs that are willing to back link to your site. That's the tricky part.


----------



## Flexsystems (Feb 24, 2010)

We were using Ebranz out of India but have found a better and highly recommended company-www.affordableseosolutions.com.

You can also go to ODESK and post a job requirement. You will find some good candidates. But I would only go this route if you know how to manage someone for your SEO, perhaps later down the line.

Best of Luck,

Diane Chapman
Flexsystems USA
San Diego, Ca.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Flexsystems said:


> We were using Ebranz out of India but have found a better and highly recommended company-www.affordableseosolutions.com.
> 
> You can also go to ODESK and post a job requirement. You will find some good candidates. But I would only go this route if you know how to manage someone for your SEO, perhaps later down the line.
> 
> ...


How are their rates Flex?


----------



## Flexsystems (Feb 24, 2010)

The rates depend on how much you would like them to do.
Check them out on their website and look around.
Rgds,
Diane


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, What exactly are "backlinks" and how do you get them? Do you have to blog and comment on others blogs to get them? 
Can you do it through advertising on other sites? What? Thanks so much for any and all help!!!


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Diane: what exactly is AffordableSEO doing for your company and/or have they done what you had hoped? I have very limited resources to get help with SEO and so I'm trying to find the best route. Thanks so much.


----------



## shirts-bedrukken (Dec 9, 2010)

I''m an seo specialist in the Netherlands for our t-shirts bedrukken website http://www.shirts-bedrukken.com. I'm working at the site since March 2010 and it goes pretty well. Before that date i didn't know anything about it. If you want to know more about seo, go to one of the million forums about, ask questions to experts en try to find lists of actions.

The most important categories are, in my opinion (in a nutshell):
- be sure your site is optimized with articles with keywords in it, good html and inlinks (content is king)
- Get links from other, trustful sites, make sure people think you're interesting.
- Go to forums and write blogs and articles full with keywords and links to your site.
- Involve into social media
- in general: be interesting, be different and be clear

Get the knowledge and have some patience!


----------



## grahamduffy (Dec 7, 2010)

I always think online PR is a great way to build some strong backlinks..Create a story around your brand, target related online media and watch those inbound links build. Blogs and other online media want decent content, so give it to them, and make sure you get that all important linkback in return.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you don't already use Google Webmaster Tools you should sign up for it (Its Free!). The Google Webmaster Guidelines gives a lot of helpful information about what Google is looking for in sites and what they don't like. Adding Google Analytics to your site will give you a wealth of information about it and insight into what needs improvement. The Google Webmaster Forum is a great place to ask questions and read about issues other people have faced. I also suggest joining a forum that specializes in webmaster questions such as Webmaster Forum . These types of groups contain information that will enable you to maintain your own SEO or at least gain a basic understanding of the different approches to SEO so you can make an informed decision before hiring a SEO company.


----------

